# Generation Groland



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Cher Citoyen contribuable,
Vous venez d'obtenir la nationalité grolandaise.
Voici pour librement circuler, votre passeport valable.
Comme vous êtes balaise, cliquez, imprimez et suivez les pointillés.
Nos plus sincères félicitations, au nom de la Présipauté ! 

Obtenez votre passeport grolandais ici


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Mon passeport grolandais


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2003)

ca y est je suis grolandais ! reste plus qu'a me pointer a la douane avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





la preuve ici


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

deep a dit:
			
		

> * ca y est je suis grolandais ! reste plus qu'a me pointer a la douane avec
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bienvenue


----------



## macelene (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Cher Citoyen contribuable,
> Vous venez d'obtenir la nationalité grolandaise.
> Voici pour librement circuler, votre passeport valable.
> Comme vous êtes balaise, cliquez, imprimez et suivez les pointillés.
> ...




Bonjour à tous nouveaux citoyens de Groland à toi notre président Global,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UN DISOURS UN DISCOURS


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> UN DISOURS UN DISCOURS
> 
> ...



Grolandaise, grolandois, bonne nuit


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

Chers concitoyens,

C'est avec plaisir que je rejoins votre "famille" 

mon passeport grolandais


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Chers concitoyens,
> 
> C'est avec plaisir que je rejoins votre "famille"
> *



Bienvenue Karl 40


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

Mes repects, M. LE PRESIDENT


----------



## macelene (8 Juillet 2003)

heureuse et flattée de faire parti de groland, bonjour à tous
  [image]http://perso.wanadoo.fr/deep/macelene.jpg
[/image]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * heureuse et flattée de faire parti de groland, bonjour à tous
> [image]http://perso.wanadoo.fr/deep/macelene.jpg
> [/image]  *


ca alors, c'est bien la 1ere fois que je vois ce type de bug sur mac G... pourtant l'image est bien en ligne et j'ai verifié l'url qui est correcte...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * heureuse et flattée de faire parti de groland, bonjour à tous
> [image]http://perso.wanadoo.fr/deep/macelene.jpg
> [/image]  *



Etrange, étrange...
et comme çà ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

et bien voila


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour chers compatriotes grolandais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ICI


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Bon, ben moi j'ai pris mon passeport, mais c'est pas pour ça que je vais rajouter une image énorme qui fait ramer les connections avec modem sur cette page.


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

Moi aussi, surtout que j'ai pas envie de la charger sur un des sites dont je suis responsable.....

mais je suis Grolandais..... ouaisssss


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, ben moi j'ai pris mon passeport, mais c'est pas pour ça que je vais rajouter une image énorme qui fait ramer les connections avec modem sur cette page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oups j'y avais pas pensé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si un gentil moderateur pouvait mettre en lien ces images ca serait sympa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je l'aurais bien fait mais apres 3 heures, on peux plus editer ses messages)


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ca serait sympat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Par contre, c'ui là, tu peux encore l'éditer si tu veux pas ressembler à mackie


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Par contre, c'ui là, tu peux encore l'éditer si tu veux pas ressembler à mackie
> 
> 
> ...



comme ca ca va ?
Faut dire qu'il y a tellement de touches sur un clavier


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * comme ca ca va ?*


C'est presque ça, reste plus qu'à enlever le "t" à sympa


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2003)

ah ah !,la suisse n'étant plus sure,on veut planquer son magot en pays grolandois,sachez que naturalisé depuis des moicennies(est que ça se dit ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 ),j'y est déja ouvert une banque,par contre,n'ayant pas de site perso,je ne peus publier ma carte,mais comme chacun sait.
1
un grolandais qui se respecte
ne raconte pas de sornettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2
c'est vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.
ps :VIVE LE GROLAND LIBRE


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est presque ça, reste plus qu'à enlever le "t" à sympa
> 
> 
> ...



merci mon bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




envoyez le bouzin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si un gentil moderateur pouvait mettre en lien ces images ca serait sympa
> 
> ...



C'est fait


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est fait
> 
> ...



Merci mon brave


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, ben moi j'ai pris mon passeport, mais c'est pas pour ça que je vais rajouter une image énorme qui fait ramer les connections avec modem sur cette page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



voilà c'est réparé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (encore merci Finn).
Au fait, tu peux mettre ton lien


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est fait
> 
> ...


Merci


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait, tu peux mettre ton lien
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Voilà mon brave





Je remarque d'ailleurs de la discrimination envers les protoss, ils ont pas voulu me croire pour le sexe


----------



## PetIrix (8 Juillet 2003)

Ayé. Je viens d'obtenir la nationalité Grolandaise.
Visa


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juillet 2003)

tadaaaaaaam !


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

Ausssssiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

grolandais, grolandaise... bravo a tous vous venez tous de passer votre e-mail a canalnumedia...


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

Ils l'ont depuis longtemps, je suis abonné à leur email de concours..... et je peux dire qu'ils n'abusent pas...... c une fois de temps en temps.... et jusqu'ici, ils ne l'ont pas revendue à personne....

mais effectivement, il ne faut pas oublier de décocher la case si vous ne voulez pas de ces emails.....


----------



## bouilla (8 Juillet 2003)

et comment vous z'allez faire bande de shnock pour aller a Groland avec le meme numero de passeport ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




z'ont pas l'air tres organisé  les autorités grolandaises  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soit! en envisageant que vous y alliez un par un pour eviter les quiproquos, n'oubliez pas l'ustensile indispensable !!! :


----------



## bouilla (8 Juillet 2003)

par contre un conseil : evitez les transports aériens


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

http://www.canalplus.fr/emissions/7joursgroland/monpasseport.asp?id=56053&amp;user=Playa

Me voila des votres chers Grolandais. 

Une vodka pour feter ça ! 

A la votre (à la sienne! (privat joke)) !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Une vodka pour feter ça !
> *



allezzzzz


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) trouver le mpeu3 du générique de Groland ?


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ici c'est le générique de fin avec du public.....

http://www.tv-charger.com/CanalPlus.html 

c déjà ça....


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

La météo de Groland


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juillet 2003)

je fais partie de la communauté:

mon passeport


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * La météo de Groland  *



On va pas avoir froid cette semaine


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * je fais partie de la communauté:
> 
> mon passeport *



Bienvenue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"plus on est de grolandais, plus on groland"


----------



## macelene (9 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * je fais partie de la communauté:
> 
> mon passeport *


eh ben ginette marche pas ton lien pas de passeport, il le faut pour participer au grand voyage initiatique


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> eh ben ginette marche pas ton lien pas de passeport, il le faut pour participer au grand voyage initiatique
> 
> 
> ...



c'est vrai qu'il marche plus, il est peut-etre périmé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



retourne à la principauté de Groland en demander un autre


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2003)

Ce n'est pas sans une certaine fierté que je peux annoncer ce soir que je suis moi aussi un citoyen Grolandais !
jaipatoukompri 

J'avais déjà fait la demande il y a 6 mois et cela n'avait pas marché, je croyais alors que la proposition était obsolète, alors marci les gens ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai plus qu'à Grolandiser toute ma famille et mes amis, et envoyer le bouzin !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * La météo de Groland  *



héhé ! On a pigé le truc à ce que je vois !!!

Allez à di


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> héhé ! On a pigé le truc à ce que je vois !!!
> 
> ...



Tu viens di a la fête ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> * Ce n'est pas sans une certaine fierté que je peux annoncer ce soir que je suis moi aussi un citoyen Grolandais !
> jaipatoukompri
> 
> J'avais déjà fait la demande il y a 6 mois et cela n'avait pas marché, je croyais alors que la proposition était obsolète, alors marci les gens !
> ...



"Grolandisons, grolandisons" comme dirait notre président  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oui, mais grolandir ca peut faire mal au ©


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2003)

erreur 500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le serveur pedale dans la semoule on dirait


----------



## Yip (9 Juillet 2003)

A voté ! 


hips !

ah pon, c'était bas un référendum ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bontempi, je zui fier d'abardenir à la gommunauté groolandaise, hips !!

envoyez le bouzin !





hips !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

c'est à quel sujet ???


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> héhé ! On a pigé le truc à ce que je vois !!!
> 
> ...



Tu veux le traffic routier aussi ?


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

paré pour le prochain voyage initiatique:
mon passeport


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2003)

Je l'ai depuis longtemps mon passeport du Groland... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai même l'autocollant «GRD» à l'arrière de ma voiture, à la place du «CH» («F» pour les Français).

Et je vous conseille de vous jeter sur le DVD qui vient de sortir: _Michael Kael, la totale_.


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2003)

je voudrais apporter ma contribution,j'espere trouver des grolandais courageux pour ajouter des couplets a ma comptine,un hymne grolanmacg en sommes
deux jours,lundi mardi
citer et rajouter chers pOéteurs pOéteuses
.
_c'est dans note pays de groland
qu'un jour il nous est apparu
il est entré dans notre bande
d'un air fier et le cul nu
.
tient voila du bouzin ,voila du bouzin, moi j'aime pas l'landi !
.
la belle en cuisse qu'est a l'accueil
lui dit monsieur je vous en prie
vous apportez le mauvais oeil
cachez moi donc votre zizi
.
tient voila du bouzin,voila du bouzin,c'est déja meurdi

_


----------



## barbarella (10 Juillet 2003)

_c'est dans note pays de groland
qu'un jour il nous est apparu
il est entré dans notre bande
d'un air fier et le cul nu
.
tient voila du bouzin ,voila du bouzin, moi j'aime pas l'landi !
.
la belle en cuisse qu'est a l'accueil
lui dit monsieur je vous en prie
vous apportez le mauvais oeil
cachez moi donc votre zizi
.
tient voila du bouzin,voila du bouzin,c'est déja meurdi.

cest tout de suite quil le fit
il avait lair vraiment contrit
la belle voulut le rassurer
elle lui fila quelques baisers
.
tient voila du bouzin,voila du bouzin,moi jaime bien lcredi 


_


----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2003)

_c'est dans note pays de groland
qu'un jour il nous est apparu
il est entré dans notre bande
d'un air fier et le cul nu
.
tient voila du bouzin ,voila du bouzin, moi j'aime pas l'landi !
.
la belle en cuisse qu'est a l'accueil
lui dit monsieur je vous en prie
vous apportez le mauvais oeil
cachez moi donc votre zizi
.
tient voila du bouzin,voila du bouzin,c'est déja meurdi.

cest tout de suite quil le fit
il avait lair vraiment contrit
la belle voulut le rassurer
elle lui fila quelques baisers
.
tient voila du bouzin,voila du bouzin,moi jaime bien lcredi 

Mais c'était plus fort que lui
Il ressortit son gros mastard
Il le posa sur le comptoir
La belle tomba, évanouie

tient voila du bouzin,voila du bouzin,moi jaime bien ljoudi
   [/b]  _


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2003)

Vous trouverez tout ça dans _Le Guide du Groland_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On y apprend beaucoup de choses, l'histoire du pays, de la famille de Notre Président, etc.


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

C'est ou que ça masse ?


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Cool le guide, combien de pages ?
Et le genre de déconnes ?
Pas vu encor.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Cool le guide, combien de pages ?
> Et le genre de déconnes ?
> Pas vu encor.  *



Une centaine de pages. _Le Guide du Groland. Pays joyeux, accueillant et lâche._ Editions Michel Lafon, 1999. ISBN: 2-84098-512-2


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Un vrai faux guide, quoi ?
Les cartes et tout ?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Un vrai faux guide, quoi ?
> Les cartes et tout ?  *



Ben tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Les cartes, l'histoire du pays, les dates importantes du pays, un guide touristique des villes, etc.


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Un joli cadeau à off-rire ou a se faire. je connaissais pas.
Cool merci !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2003)

Groland soutient l'UltraFlood


----------



## krystof (26 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Groland soutient l'UltraFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça m'étonnerais


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ça m'étonnerais
> 
> ...



Nous attendons, d'une minute à l'autre, une déclaration de notre président


----------



## aricosec (26 Juillet 2003)

il ne passe pas le SADI,il va aux putes qu'il m'a dit


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2003)

Alors, bonne pu.... euh, bon week-end à notre président


----------



## macelene (27 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nous attendons, d'une minute à l'autre, une déclaration de notre président
> 
> ...



et cette décalration, c'est pour la saint Glinglin????


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et cette décalration, c'est pour la saint Glinglin????
> 
> ...



Surement, d'apres le post precedent il est parti aux putes alors....


----------



## krystof (28 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nous attendons, d'une minute à l'autre, une déclaration de notre président
> 
> ...



Déclaration de soutien vraiment très convaincante. Respect.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Déclaration de soutien vraiment très convaincante. Respect.
> 
> ...



Notre président est en train de se tapper casimir, il n'est pas en mesure de faire de declarations


----------



## krystof (28 Juillet 2003)

Lequel des deux est le plus à plaindre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'aurais plutôt confié la tâche à Gustave de Kervern


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Lequel des deux est le plus à plaindre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gustave s'occupe de la seconde couche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu sais quand tu crois que c'est fini mais qu'il y en à encore


----------



## macelene (28 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Notre président est en train de se tapper casimir, il n'est pas en mesure de faire de declarations
> 
> ...



bon, vers 15h il était occu....pe, mais à l'heure qu'il est ???
Faut-il craindre le pire ????
Nous espérons sa venue rapidement, les citoyens Grolandais se languissent .


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

La depeche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vient juste de tomber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Grolandaises, Grolandais, UltraFloodez".


----------



## macelene (28 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * La depeche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le voilà parmi nous, et alors on floode à quel endroit ???


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> le voilà parmi nous, et alors on floode à quel endroit ???
> 
> ...








 à ton avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




partout où tu veux, vu qu'il n'y a plus de lieu pour ca


----------



## macelene (28 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon dernier post de ma nuit, mon mac est programmé pour se tranformer en aquarium à 12h PM,
bonne nuit Grolandaises et Grolandais.
Notre président va bientôt vous communiquer les prochaines lignes de son discours .


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ici ?


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ici ?
> 
> ...


Oui, ça m'a l'air pas mal


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oui, ça m'a l'air pas mal
> 
> 
> ...



c'est douillé


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Ok, let's floooooooooood


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Et si on listait les sujets qui nous amusaient et qui ont été fermés ? Voilà déjà le mien


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Ben Global, t'es où ?


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Pas marrant de flooder tout seul


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Vraiment pas...


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

...


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

y'a un nombre maximum de posts autorisés en une journée ?


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

C'est combien ?


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

C'est qui ?


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Il y a déjà le top50 pour l'endurance, il faudrait ajouter la même chose sur une durée plus courte (l'heure ? la journée ?)


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Au moins avec l'Ultraflood, on avait un endroit où...


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Alors que là, c'est du flood sauvage !


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Qu'est-ce qui est pire ?


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Casimir, un avis ?


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Global, un autre ?


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Exprimez-vous


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Soyez pas timides...


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

tout le monde dort encore ?


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Faut croire


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Ou alors boulot ?


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Par solidarité avec ceux qui bossent, je vais m'arrêter là !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Ou alors boulot ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Global, un autre ?  *



mon avis est un UltraFlood organisé.
Ils l'ont fermé tant pis


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Je préfère un flood cadré qui ne déteint pas sur la qualité des forums "sérieux", qu'un flood éparpillé...


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Je préfère un flood cadré qui ne déteint pas sur la qualité des forums "sérieux", qu'un flood éparpillé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pour ca que pour l'instant ca ne dérape que sur le Bar


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Et là


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Et là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Là, c'est plus "normal"


----------



## Zitoune (29 Juillet 2003)

On strike


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * On strike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aricosec (29 Juillet 2003)

notre president en visite ce matin,a apprécié que les noctambules est fait le ménage au bar,en effet il n'a trouvé qu'une dizaine de canettes vides,et un joint entamé,qu'il s'est empressé de finir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.




.


----------



## Zitoune (30 Juillet 2003)

Ici, on est censé au moins poster trois messages à la suite


----------



## Zitoune (30 Juillet 2003)

Si, si


----------



## Zitoune (30 Juillet 2003)

céhobligé


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

Eh bien voici le premier


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

Le second


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

Et le troisième


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

Ca me rappelle un truc, mais j'arrive plus à me souvenir quoi


----------



## krystof (30 Juillet 2003)

Tenez les gars. Ça devrait pouvoir vous calmer quelques temps.


----------



## aricosec (31 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Tenez les gars. Ça devrait pouvoir vous calmer quelques temps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
un bon docteur doit nous dire ou il faut la mettre


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ton avis.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'vais vous d'mander de vous r'tourner et d'vous pencher en avant. Détendez-vous siouplé...


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Juillet 2003)

Groland time


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Groland time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça a l'air d'aller vachement mieux toi.


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça a l'air d'aller vachement mieux toi.



Là, il a surtout l'air d'être en vacances


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

6 jours sans poster


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

Global, en revenant, n'oublie pas d'aller t'inscrire  là


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

C'est d'un calme ce soir...


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

Comme hier !


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

Et avant-hier...


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

En fait, ça change pas des derniers jours


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

Bon, ben je crois qu'il est l'heure d'aller au lit.
Bonne nuit !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Là, il a surtout l'air d'être en vacances



Mais il a toujours de fidèles disciples


----------



## aricosec (25 Août 2003)

.
vive notre president, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
moustic VAINCRA


----------



## Zitoune (25 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mais il a toujours de fidèles disciples



Je n'irais pas jusque là


----------



## nato kino (25 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mais il a toujours de fidèles disciples


Te laisses pas faire Finn, mets-y en cinq !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Te laisses pas faire Finn, mets-y en cinq !!



5 quoi ? 5 posts ?


----------



## nato kino (25 Août 2003)

Give me five, give me five 'tit cut !!! Rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... Yeah !!!


----------



## nato kino (25 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 5 quoi ? 5 posts ?



Des doigts ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Global, en revenant, n'oublie pas d'aller t'inscrire  là



c'est malin ca


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mais il a toujours de fidèles disciples



tous dans la meme galere


----------



## Zitoune (26 Septembre 2003)

Hop, on fait remonter


----------



## aricosec (26 Septembre 2003)

et n'oublions pas de souhaiter bonne anniversaire a GLOBALCUT


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> et n'oublions pas de souhaiter bonne anniversaire a GLOBALCUT








 c'est qu'on m'aurait pas tout dit ?


----------



## aricosec (26 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est qu'on m'aurait pas tout dit ?


.
hé ! hé !


----------



## Zitoune (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

>



toi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca me rassure, _quoique_


----------



## Zitoune (26 Septembre 2003)

Encore de  l'humour belge ?


----------



## aricosec (26 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
de toute façon,ZITOUNE ne peut rien comprendre,ce n'est pas son anniverssair a lui


----------



## Zitoune (26 Septembre 2003)

Mais on n'est pas encore le 29/09


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Mais on n'est pas encore le 29/09



oui, c'est que la semaine prochaine


----------



## Zitoune (26 Septembre 2003)

Preque deux ans d'écart ici alors que dans la vraie vie, on n'a que deuux mois d'écart


----------



## aricosec (26 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est que la semaine prochaine


.
et alors,qui va me reprocher d'etre le premier a le souhaiter


----------



## Zitoune (26 Septembre 2003)

&gt; J'avais trouvé, j'avais trouvé


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> et alors,qui va me reprocher d'etre le premier a le souhaiter



Non, et je te remercie d'avance


----------



## gribouille (26 Septembre 2003)

ben tiens moi c'est le 24/10 ... je te laisses faire ou préparer ton cadeau  ICI pour moi... c'est pour la bonne cause, tu sais celle que tu aimes tant...


Allllleeeez, je te laisse même la liberté spéciale rien que pour toi, mon parano préféré, de pouvoir réaliser les deux dernieres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




qu'est-ce que je ferais pas "pour te convenir" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





hin hin hin


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Septembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ben tiens moi c'est le 24/10 ... je te laisses faire ou préparer ton cadeau  ICI pour moi... c'est pour la bonne cause, tu sais celle que tu aimes tant...
> 
> 
> Allllleeeez, je te laisse même la liberté spéciale rien que pour toi, mon parano préféré, de pouvoir réaliser les deux dernieres
> ...



Je ne suis pas parano, je n'ai pas de religion, mais je respecte les gens c'est tout.
Pour ton cado tu peux te brosser


----------



## gribouille (26 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas parano, je n'ai pas de religion, mais je respecte les gens c'est tout.
> Pour ton cado tu peux te brosser




tatatata le respect, est une religion...


celle du tout qui s'arrete pour pas gener personne. 

donc il faut que tu cotises.... aller on fait pas le radin chochotte... ça passeras tout seul


----------



## gribouille (26 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pour ton cado tu peux te brosser



ah j'avais oublié justement... tuas du cirage pour me faire mes cbottes ou faut que je t'en prêtes ?


----------



## legritch (26 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas parano, je n'ai pas de religion, mais je respecte les gens c'est tout.
> Pour ton cado tu peux te brosser


Global, ne le prends pas mal mais je crois que tu es un peu à côté de la plaque...


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Septembre 2003)

Bonne nuit


----------



## legritch (26 Septembre 2003)

Bonne nuit


----------



## KARL40 (26 Septembre 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit



Alors toi, tu aurais quelque chose à demander à GlobalCut que ça ne m'étonnerais pas !


----------



## legritch (26 Septembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Alors toi, tu aurais quelque chose à demander à GlobalCut que ça ne m'étonnerais pas !


La bière adoucit les murs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ça chauffait un peu trop ici


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Septembre 2003)

Merci legritch


----------



## gribouille (26 Septembre 2003)

Mouahahahhaahahahaa


----------



## aricosec (26 Septembre 2003)

aujourdhui ?? ,voyons ??? ah oui !
.
*bonne anniversaire MOUSTIC*


----------



## KARL40 (31 Octobre 2003)

Amis Grolandais,

Venez visitez le FAI 100 % Groland :  WANAGRO 

ATTENTION : 

Ce site peut heurter les plus jeunes et les adhérents .... de l'UMP


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Amis Grolandais,
> 
> Venez visitez le FAI 100 % Groland :  WANAGRO
> 
> ...



Merci Karl pour cette découverte


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Amis Grolandais,
> 
> Venez visitez le FAI 100 % Groland :  WANAGRO
> 
> ...



C'est GENIAL !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










t'as bien fait d'envoyer le bouzin !


----------



## aricosec (3 Novembre 2003)

bientot ici des photos de moustic et du president


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bientot ici des photos de moustic et du president



Tu as posé avec eux au Groland ?


----------



## aricosec (3 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu as posé avec eux au Groland ?


.
authentique,j'ai eu le plaisir d'etre décoré personnellement du merite grolandois, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
une photo de la ceremonie sera d'ailleurs publié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.




.


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2003)

Je croyais que tu t'occupais de la rubrique "et pendant ce temps-là, au medef".

C'est pas toi alors.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que tu t'occupais de la rubrique "et pendant ce temps-là, au medef".
> 
> C'est pas toi alors.



tu pensais auquel ? le sondeur ou le sondé ?


----------



## aricosec (5 Novembre 2003)

un communiqué de MOUSTIC,notre presentateur préféré ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## Zitoune (5 Novembre 2003)

En vidéo, c'est pas mal non plus


----------



## macinside (24 Novembre 2003)

info importante :  Groland est l'invité d'honneur de festival de BD d'angoulème 2004


----------

